# Flame Mask



## Frank_1952 (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy some flame masks for 1/24 scale bodies?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yuppers!!!! Right here!!

http://www.flamemasks.com/zshop/ind...th=1_4&zenid=d626151ada9e2f508d69dc46c28c96b2

I've bought the 1/64th stuff and they're decent!


----------



## Frank_1952 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Must be hockey season, cuz when I saw this thread, I was thinking this way...


----------

